

Microsoft Says They’ll Pay More, increasing Yahoo! bid to as much as $33/share (from $31/share) - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/30/microsoft-says-theyll-pay-more/

======
mlinsey
If I'm reading this correctly, I can't believe Microsoft blinked. All the talk
of proxy fights and deadlines and new boards...and now this? I'm not much of a
businessman but raising your offer before the other side makes a counter-
offer, and after the "deadline" you tried to impose has passed with no effect
at all, just makes you look real desperate. If I were Yahoo I would see no
reason at all to come down to $33 from whatever they are targeting.

------
soundsop
A higher offer was the second most likely scenario after a hostile takeover
according to <http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/04/if-microsoft-go.html>

~~~
aston
My money's on us seeing the hostile takeover, too.

